# The best corded soldering iron



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok, I've finally learned my lesson with the cordless types, and thus realize that I need a GOOD corded solder iron. For the typical work that we do as technicians, what is an ideal wattage? What models do people use and recommend?


----------



## soundman (Nov 9, 2010)

I like this one from Weller Being able to adjust it is nice, sometimes I can be working on something delicate and other times I just need a lot of heat. It works pretty well, I would suggest picking up a solder sucker or wick at the same time, makes life a little easier when doing a repair job. 

I was able to find it cheaper than Granger sells it for but I know they had it.


----------



## erosing (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought the WLC100 a few years ago, and it's great. It does most of what I've needed; even travels well. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ARU9PO/?tag=controlbooth-20

However, I have run into a few things that required more specific temperature settings, and I sometimes wish I would have bought the WESD51. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ARU9PO/?tag=controlbooth-20


----------



## Sony (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 25 watt fine tipped corded solder iron from Radio Shack, I've found that 15 watts just isn't quite enough to solder certain XLR connectors like 4-pin scroller cables with the 16ga power conductors.


----------



## TheGuruat12 (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought the 30 watt RadioShack model with solder, a stand, heatsink clamp, and a pick tool for $7.99. I've lost everything but the iron, and it performs remarkably well for an uber-cheap tool. It works fine for XLR, and everything else I've used it for.


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazon.com: Weller WES51 Analog Soldering Station, Power Unit, Soldering Pencil, Stand and Sponge: Home Improvement

Had that one for about 6 years and it still works great. Very similar to the one Arez posted, just lacks the digital readout which is not critical for most cable work. I have used the orange weller ones and what tends to happen is the tip part comes loose because it is held into plastic with screws that heat up.


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got a Weller WES51 like Footer for desktop soldering. My portable iron though is a Hakko pistol grip dual wattage (20/65W I think, not sure what model). The pistol grip allows for better control and less fatigue when you're hanging upside down in some odd position trying to solder something that can't come down to the deck or bench.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 10, 2010)

I like this one.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 10, 2010)

I use one of these, it was cheap and gets the job done, probably wouldn't want to use it everyday, but for occasional use it's great.

MPJA, Inc.


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 10, 2010)

MNicolai said:


> I like this one.


 
No words can describe...


----------



## TheGuruat12 (Nov 10, 2010)

MNicolai said:


> I like this one.


 
I love it. Where can I buy one?


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hakko 454. Cheap, reliable (unlike the Wellers I've had).

HakkoUSA - Product Detail - Hakko "Dash" Soldering Irons


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 21, 2010)

I own a Hakko 951.
Would I recommend it for most people? No. It's a really nice iron, but most people here would not be wanting to spend those kinds of dollars on an iron, albeit a nice one that will last me many years and cover almost any task I care to throw at it...


----------



## museav (Nov 21, 2010)

Does anybody have any experience with the Aoyue products? I've seen several reviews suggesting them as a cost effective option to Weller and Hakko.


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the Radio Shack version of the Weller WESD51. It has push button temperature control for exact temperature setting (to no more than +/- 5 degrees). Of course, like every other decent Rat Shack product, they have discontinued it. I bought the last one the store had for around $40 if I remember correctly. It was a returned, mangled box and the Shanty employee told me it was the last one that they would ever have. I should have taken a road trip to buy up other stores' stock, but so far I haven't had any problems with this one. I usually go around 500 degrees for basic cable making, more like 700 for the bigger stuff like the 12 ga soco I'm working on now.


----------



## rsmentele (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not sure of the model number, but I recently purchased a Weller soldering iron, and after 30 minutes of the first use, the tip melted.... not cool.... Not sure if it was a bad run of tips... or if the iron was running too hot.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 18, 2011)

My Weller WESD51 has been a great iron for many years now. My only issue is with the connector, which I need to take apart and repair again, it goes out intermittently. 50W handpiece and I can pick one of the ET* tips Weller offers depending on the gauge I need to solder, from PCB to 12gauge wire. Anything bigger than that and the torch or clamp type terminals come out.

Metcal was the best for awhile, Hakko is very popular as well, but Weller has been good to me. I keep mine locked out at 666F, solders great at that temp, haven't had issues burning anything with it.

Just like any tool, keeping the tip clean and using good consumables will make your life easier.


----------



## ccm1495 (Jan 18, 2013)

I to have a Hakko fx888, I love mine. Coming from using a cheep 15 dollar iron this thing is amazing. I scored it for only 40 bucks on eBay, though if I had to pay the full normal price I would not have bought it.


----------

